# PLBM Big Bass Open Tournaments



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will host 2 Big Bass open tournaments on Lake Milton this summer. The dates are Sunday, 6/27 and Sunday, 7/18. Launch from Robinson's Point Ramp off Jersey St; Registration begins at 4am; Tournament hours are 6am until 2pm; $50 per tournament (1 or 2 person team); No late fee if pay at the ramp. Call Tom Freshly if questions at 330-242-2051. Visit the club website for an entry form: www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com

Look forward to seeing you there!! Largest bass wins!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds good. are there big fish in there?


----------



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> sounds good. are there big fish in there?


Absolutely!! Big largemouth and smallmouth!!


----------



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that the Portage Lakes Bass Masters first big bass tournament on Lake Milton will be held on Sunday, June 27th. Details at the beginning of this thread. Hope to see you there!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

OK guys and gals this is a real nice chance to fish with your wife, husband, son, daughter, girlfriend, acquaintance, grab someone, etc; cause with a 1 fish limit, there is no pressure to produce a limit. Lots of folks in the past have taken this opportunity to fish a real bass tournament with someone they usually don't fish with. Anyone can catch a big-un at anytime. My son had a ball fishin with me last year during his college break and he outfished me with 3 nice keepers to my, well it was less than 3. We usually run in the mid 40's (boats) for attendance and lookin to break 50 this Sun. So grab your neighbor you been promisin to take fishin for 10 years and come out and have some fun! See you there!


----------



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Right on, lakeslouie!! One cast can win the whole thing with a :B!!! Not to say there is no skill involved at all, though. 

Hope to see you there on Sunday at the Robinson's Point ramp off Jersey Street. Check out www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com for an entry form with all the details................


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Results???


----------

